# I can't be the only one who thinks Nikki Bella looks like a transgender woman.



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I mean, JUST LOOK AT HER! She's never been attractive, she's ALWAYS been ugly and her big fake tits and how her ass got bigger don't mean fuck all to me. Jesus christ look at her chin. I know a lot of people think otherwise and are attracted to her and that's fine, but I need to know I'm not alone on this. Seriously.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

No. In fact I find "looks transgender" to be the lamest of insults thrown at women. You hear it all the time and it almost never applies. 

It makes me wonder what sort of experiences some people have had in their lives that this is on their minds. Thankfully it's never come up as an issue for me.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Zeroapoc said:


> No. In fact I find "looks transgender" to be the lamest of insults thrown at women. You hear it all the time and it almost never applies.
> 
> It makes me wonder what sort of experiences some people have had in their lives that this is on their minds. Thankfully it's never come up as an issue for me.


She reminds me of Bruce Jenner. I'm serious.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep, fake and fugly.



_Fake Features_


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:cena5


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

probably the makeup that throws you off

the heavy facepaint doesn't do Nikki justice imo

what do you think about Brie btw? she's the "prettier" sister but her body isn't as bangin


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

You know I've been thinking about this recently, and I actually think BOTH Bellas looked hotter when they weren't mirroring their boyfriends


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Coyotex said:


> what do you think about Brie btw? she's the "prettier" sister but her body isn't as bangin


Eh, Brie's ugly too but she's not as bad as Nikki is.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

She's got a great body but I agree with you on the face.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Spoiler:  LOL















:lmao


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You may see this, but you are incredibly off base with this. She looks nothing like a transgender woman, not remotely. She is quite an attractive woman.:mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You may see this, but you are incredibly off base with this. She looks nothing like a transgender woman, not remotely. She is quite an attractive woman.:mark:


Nah.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Nah.


To each his own. For me, throw me into that briar patch!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah she has a very square jaw.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I can understand where OP is coming from. She can look quite masculine in her expressions, though I wouldn't go as far to say she looks transgender. :shrug She does look much nicer with less makeup.

I think this:









is much nicer than this:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Negged


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Few things:

1) To each his own, OP. You think she's ugly. Others think she's hot and women you think are hot others probably find ugly. Whatever. It's an opinion.

2) Nikki has never had a beautiful face. She has a great body and a good face. She's not amazingly beautiful, but I do find her pretty.

3) Makeup certainly isn't her friend. Also, she is a wrestler and her face does get messy/sweaty/awkward during and after matches. 

4) She is playing a role that isn't flattering to women's looks. She isn't out there to be pretty, she's out there to be athletic and wrestle AND play the part of a heel-ish character meaning she's going for the evil, arrogant, "I'm the best" look which I don't think is a great look for any woman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I messed up but at least I caught it and negged u which is all that matters


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

she's not my cup of tea, but to say she looks transgender/ ugly etc is just daft.

She's a very good looking woman with a very nice body.

if you think she is a bit ropey or whatever you need to be showing me pictures of what you currently go home to for comparison.

all in my opinion of course.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

She looks feminine to me.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Well if she does, then that's the hottest transgender I've EVER seen kadakadakada


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

If that's a guy, then i'm gonna have to change my no guys policy


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

She wears too much makeup


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I get where you are coming from.

I don't think she's ugly, but something about her expressions, make up etc makes her look...cheap. (? - couldn't find a better word.) I wouldn't call her a trans-woman, but...yeah.

She looks a lot more better in those pics with no makeup.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

I can see both ways but I voted yes, I think people with that much plastic surgery or people who are consider "beautiful" by mainstream media dont look real in real life. We are not supposed to look like that so they dont look like humans, one reason being that they are too symmetrical. No human is perfectly symmetrical thats what makes us human. Its the imperfections in people and things that we fall in love with because thats what makes them different and unique. This is all in reference to physical appearance alone. This is just my opinion and I havent seen her in real life but she looks attractive at first but as I see her more I notice how unnatural she looks and it turns me off after while.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

This is why wrestling fans are viewed as basement dwellers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

She's hot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wouldn't say she looks like Bruce Jenner... that's a bit much. But I don't find her attractive in any way either.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

There's a lot men who find women with a hard face hot like Hillary Swank o Dolly Parton.
Just like there's a lot of women who like men with soft facial features like Justin Timberlake or Brad Pitt


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Yeah I messed up but at least I caught it and negged u which is all that matters


The amount of outraged Nikki fans is a sight to see.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i wouldn't say that, but her face has trollish features. they really should be one person: brie's head on nikki's body.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Actually I always thought she looked like a ******. Not that I even think she's ugly or anything (or particularly attractive either for that matter), just saying.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Negged.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nikki is the prettiest woman ever on the WWE roaster. So no she is not looking transgender.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As many young kids say...I"D still SMASH :lol


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

This is ****** material...











This is not.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Bo Dallas is the only transgender in the WWE.

But i agree nikki is ugly, and has to much make up on. She is so fake looking even her eyes look fake. contacts maybe? The man features don't help either ( strong jaw, larger forehead) also that pointy witch noise. Her face looks like a Halloween mask.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

OP you would empty your bank account for a coin flip chance to even get a kiss from her lol.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So there's people that think a woman with muscles = looking like a ******? :nikkilol


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

I lol'd when I read the title of this thread and then saw that there was a poll attached. :lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I would pay 10 dollars to touch her arm


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> *probably the makeup that throws you off
> 
> the heavy facepaint doesn't do Nikki justice imo*
> 
> what do you think about Brie btw? she's the "prettier" sister but her body isn't as bangin


I wouldn't go as far as saying a transgender, but her make-up overly accentuates her features a lot of the time so I could see why people think this. Because without that red lip and heavy contour, her and Brie look VERY beautiful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much as I don't care for her as a wrestler she definitely stepped up her body game over the years. She's sexy af.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No. The only ugly women on the roster are Layla, Rosa Mendes, and Tamina.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh stop it. Rosa Mendes is the real transgender woman out there.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Callisto said:


> No. The only ugly women on the roster are *Layla*, Rosa Mendes, and Tamina.


Are you out of your mind?

Take this L...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not seeing it, man.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

I think she's hot (though not my type), and she plays sexy well. But I get where OP is coming from _sometimes_ she can look a little manly. I wouldn't go as far as saying ****** though. It's either her chin/jaw area at certain angles or when she puts on a little _too_ much make up, I don't know.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah don't give this troll any attention lol. I mean really Nikki coulden't be more feminine. Your in the minority mate, most guys consider her incredibly gorgeous. How you think she looks like a transgender is beyond me. Besides that is very offensive, how this thread is allowed to be up is beyond me.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Callisto said:


> No. The only ugly women on the roster are Layla, Rosa Mendes, and Tamina.


Layla El is the sexiest woman on the roster.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Plato said:


> I'm not seeing it, man.


To be fair though, that comp does have one with makeup and one without :lol.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dude, no. 
Just, no.

Nikki Bella is fine as hell as doesn't whatsoever resemble a transwoman.
I've heard the same about Eva Marie. fpalm
This shit is ridiculous to even discuss.

If you want women in wrestling who look like transwomen, I'd start with Chyna (who practically is possibly due to steroid, GH, or straight testosterone) or Stephanie McMahon.


















But yeah, let's keep on comparing Nikki Bella to a transgender woman.
What transgender woman looks even close to as hot as Nikki Bella?
And if you name some shemale pornstar...fpalm.

Their faces are the result of tons of money thrown at plastic surgery to render the previous faces unrecognizable. They are literal transformations under the knife. The come out as close as you can get the male face to look like a 'beautiful' female. That's nip/tuck shit though.

TL;DR: No way does Nikki Bella looks trans.
SPOILER ALERT: Now, Brie on the other hand. 



THANOS said:


> To be fair though, that comp does have one with makeup and one without :lol.


That comp is moronic because that's when Jenner was still going about as a male (albeit a feminine looking one).


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

She'd be hotter if she had a cock.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Just don't give the OP any attention, just a troll looking for attention. Anyone with eyes can see Nikki is very feminine and gorgeous. Chyna if anything looked almost transgender. The OP must be blind lol. Besides this thread is vaguely offensive, why is it still up. I agree if anything out of the Bellas Bri looks kinda manly, but I am just being mean .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> She'd be hotter if she had a cock.



WTF lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> She'd be hotter if she had a cock.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Because being trans would obviously make her uglier and lesser right? Get that shit out of here


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Kinda. She is not that ugly but she is not fine. Brie is a fine looker though. Her body is actually much more feminine than the plastic balloon galore that is Nikki.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

kariverson said:


> Kinda. She is not that ugly but she is not fine. Brie is a fine looker though. Her body is actually much more feminine than the plastic balloon galore that is Nikki.


If anything Bri looks more manly then Nikki. As she is pretty skinny, and has a pale looking face imo. The only thing plastic about Nikki is her boobs. But she has very lean and fit legs. And overall I find her a lot more attractive and feminine then Bri. But that's just me, its all taste.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Dude, no.
> 
> 
> That comp is moronic because that's when Jenner was still going about as a male (albeit a feminine looking one).


What other pics of him as a woman are there? The edited ones in a fucking magazine? :drake1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Callisto said:


> No. The only ugly women on the roster are Layla,


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Plato said:


> What other pics of him as a woman are there? The edited ones in a fucking magazine? :drake1


Searched Caitlyn Jenner.
.5 seconds later


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Searched Caitlyn Jenner.
> .5 seconds later


Nice work, buddy. I didn't remember his new name. :ambrose2


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Arkham258 said:


> You know I've been thinking about this recently, and I actually think BOTH Bellas looked hotter when they weren't mirroring their boyfriends


Agreed.

I still think she's one of the hottest divas in WWE history though but in my opinion this picture right here is the best that Nikki Bella ever looked:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

op the fact you think bellas care, let alone would go for you is a laugh bud.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

LordKain said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I still think she's one of the hottest divas in WWE history though but in my opinion this picture right here is the best that Nikki Bella ever looked:


I remember back when the Bellas would come out and everybody just thought, "Damn, those bitches are hot"

Now you see them and people are like, "Look at Nikki's fake tits, backwards cap, and manliness. And why does Brie look like a skinny hippy?"

They both changed after dating Cena and Bryan.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Arkham258 said:


> I remember back when the Bellas would come out and everybody just thought, "Damn, those bitches are hot"
> 
> Now you see them and people are like, "Look at Nikki's fake tits, backwards cap, and manliness. And why does Brie look like a skinny hippy?"
> 
> They both changed after dating Cena and Bryan.


When John Cena and Nikki Bella both went down with injuries at the same time was when both Bella's began their change. Nikki fell in love with powerlifting in the hopes of becoming a Cena/Beth Phoenix hybrid and Brie changed her style as well in the hopes of becoming a Bryan/Lita hybrid as well.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I think if you are looking at Nikki Bella and the first thing that comes into your head is a transgender woman then you're projecting your fantasies on to her. 

How many of the other divas do you think look like transgender woman :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've thought this for awhile now. She does nothing for me. That face..yikes.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

It's Nicholas and Brian Bella now you filthy transphobe.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Just don't give the OP any attention, just a troll looking for attention. Anyone with eyes can see Nikki is very feminine and gorgeous. Chyna if anything looked almost transgender. The OP must be blind lol. Besides this thread is vaguely offensive, why is it still up. I agree if anything out of the Bellas Bri looks kinda manly, but I am just being mean .


So anybody who thinks Nikki is ugly or looks like a trans woman is a troll now? Lol, man, the outrage from Nikki fans on this thread is childish. It's not mean to talk about the looks of someone, if you're being honest that doesn't mean you're trying to offend them.



The Tempest said:


> Oh stop it. Rosa Mendes is the real transgender woman out there.


Yeah, Rosa looks like a trans as well.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Gandhi said:


> I mean, JUST LOOK AT HER! She's never been attractive, she's ALWAYS been ugly and her big fake tits and how her ass got bigger don't mean fuck all to me. Jesus christ look at her chin. I know a lot of people think otherwise and are attracted to her and that's fine, but I need to know I'm not alone on this. Seriously.


Ugliness is subjective.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

I guess I'm attracted to transgender women then.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Searched Caitlyn Jenner.
> .5 seconds later




















I can kind of see what he's talking about now.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Trans woman hyperfeminize with make-up, so that's the only thing Nikki and a trans woman have in common. She's gorgeous otherwise, and you'd probably have a hard time landing a chick in the 7-10 OP.

Also, the closest I would consider to looking trans is Stephanie 'SteVince' McMahon-Hemsley.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Why? Because she lifts?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

She looked really pretty with her hair pulled back in a ponytail on Monday night.

This thread is retarded.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> She looked really pretty with her hair pulled back in a ponytail on Monday night.
> 
> This thread is retarded.


really? cuz those pics of caitlyn jenner and nikki a few posts up are remarkably close.


----------



## yungbucks (Apr 14, 2015)

Plato said:


> Nice work, buddy. I didn't remember his new name. :ambrose2



"His" name? 

And y'all freely referring to transgender people as "******" is beyond ignorant and offensive.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol look whether she does nothing for you (Your prob in the minority just go online thousands of guys squeel over her). It's all tastes, but yikes? I don't find Bri that attractive at all but I woulden't refer to as yikes, that's a bit over the top and specific. I am sorry I am a guy and I find this thread so offensive, refering to a women who clearly is very feminine, and is the complelte opposite of being transgender, transgender. Is so Irrelogical and obsurd its not even funny. Not sure why this thread is still running, is it really that deep. If anything Bri is the manly one, not that she is but from a relative stand point. Their was a thread a few weeks back or a comment saying how Femine Nikki is, and how Bri isin't so this thread astounds me.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> If that's a guy, then i'm gonna have to change my no guys policy


Lol that's a slippery slope. One day you might find yourself getting fingercuffed wondering why you ever made an exception.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

love all the people saying how hot nikki is. we're obviously talking about the face which most of you never even looked at when she wrestles. she has a curved nose which is hideous. her chin and nose makes her look like a goblin.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> really? cuz those pics of caitlyn jenner and nikki a few posts up are remarkably close.


Not really.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol .....s in this thread are foolin. Nikki and Steph look like dudes? Layla is ugly? Some dude wants Nikki to have a cock. What is this Twilight Zone bullshit?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Transgender women could also look like this.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OP spelled "Eva Marie" wrong. But I do think Nikki has a big ass chin.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The truth is in between, she looks like a very hot transgender woman.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

For someone so brave as to call a woman a "transgender woman" from the comfort of their own keyboard, I'd be very interested to see what you look like. Show some respect.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol .....s in this thread are foolin. Nikki and Steph look like dudes? Layla is ugly? Some dude wants Nikki to have a cock. What is this Twilight Zone bullshit?


steph in person has a body like rupaul. like a guy in a dress with fake tits spread out. her shoulders and whole body frame is oddly big.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I definitely agree , she looks like a transgender , there is something off with her face. She has a great body though , I don't mind the plastic boobs whatsoever.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Messed up thread, man.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

OP just learned the word transgender 

Nikki fine. Focusing on a jaw and then jerk off to Brooke Adams.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Bellas are so yesterday

All about Paige and Alexa Bliss now, they are the hottest WWE chicks


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh my God I laughed when I seen the title of this thread LMFAO........

Anyways I actually think she is hot but not that hot...She is so so.. SAME WITH the other bella, brie bella etc.

What ruins her is the fact she is just a dumb ditz.. and the fact her boyfriend is fuckboy cena.


anyways other divas are way other like naomi and paige.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

this daft thread still running?

and there's me commenting and making it worse!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah mate, saying a woman looks like a "transgender woman" is legitimately the most uninspired insult of all time. :kobe

If you think they look like another "transgender woman" then that's unsurprising. You could probably find a "transgender woman" that looks like your mother did, or your sister does, or even your own girlfriend.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that Bruce became Cailtlyn, the new trend is to call people "transgender woman"? 
BTW, I disagree with you, Nikki doesn't look like she was a man before.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BORT said:


> Well if she does, then that's the hottest transgender I've EVER seen


You need to go to thailand, can't tell tannins from the women.

And they got hot women


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If Nikki didn't have fake tits NOBODY here would fawn over her so its shows who is shallow :draper2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> I mean, JUST LOOK AT HER! She's never been attractive, she's ALWAYS been ugly and her big fake tits and how her ass got bigger don't mean fuck all to me. Jesus christ look at her chin. I know a lot of people think otherwise and are attracted to her and that's fine, but I need to know I'm not alone on this. Seriously.


Looks are subjective. Everyone finds different things attractive. And nerds on forums throw around the "looks like a man insult" so easily, like you're dating some 10/10 glamour model. Nikki has an incredible body, its amazing how fantastic her body is and she's got a gorgeous face, but red lipstick doesn't suit her well.

Also the fact that people still bitch about Nikkis fake tits but only Nikkis fake tits is so damn ridiculous. Fake tits are a staple of pro wrestling yet when Nikki got hers suddenly everyone starts bitching about them.

The thing is though she's a Bella so she's automatically going to get hate because she didn't wrassle for ROH. Love to see photos of the girlfriends of the 36 or so people who reckon Nikki looks like a dude. Cause I assume if you think Nikki looks transgender its only because your missus is the hottest chick in the history of ever.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

What a bunch of fucking dweebs hahahaha.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She't hot but annoying.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

She's nicer than anyone that would ever date you i'm sure. 
Idiot.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know, man.

I didn't really find her attractive before she got those balloons implanted in her chest.

Now? Pssh. Good job, Doc.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Nikki's body and Brie's face. Oh yes!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

What the fuck is up with the equation of "looking transgender" with looking unattractive?

You don't even bother to say "an unconvincing transgender woman". There are tons of attractive trans women, you just don't know that they're transgender (or would never have known if they weren't sociopolitical advocates).

Attractiveness is indeed subjective but if you claim either Bella is "ugly" then you're full of it. They're not my type but I know the difference between "doesn't do it for me" and "ugly".


What really gets me about these claims or about how "AJ Lee looks like a kid, only a paedophile would find her attractive" is that every last motherfucking one of you making those claims would fuck them if the opportunity arose, which it most certainly would not. I'm not nearly as preoccupied with sex as most people are but if a Bella twin or Lana or Kelly Kelly or any other uninteresting looking woman were laying on my bed refusing to leave until we had sex, it's all over - ring the damn bell.


...and I don't wanna hear "That's what she said", okay, it's not 2011 anymore so restrain yourselves.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki is beautiful. She has a wicked body too.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> If Nikki didn't have fake tits NOBODY here would fawn over her so its shows who is shallow


How does this make any sense? People are shallow if they find fake tits attractive but if they find Brie's or pre-op (_heh_) Nikki's appearance attractive then they're not shallow?

I'm not a tit man at all (well apart from amazing cleavage like Natalya) but why would liking gorgeous faces or hot legs be less shallow than liking breasts?

You're also dead dead wrong in your bizarre claim that "NOBODY" (caps makes it more true) would be fawning over her if it weren't for the boob job. You think NOBODY here finds anything attractive about them other than their tits?

Because they *absolutely* do. I'm not into the skinny toned model look but _a lot_ of people love Nikki's body.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I wouldn't know, I usually spend 0.00000016th of a second watching her each week. My fast forward button likes to get a good workout.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

bADaSSaTTiTuDE said:


> What ruins her is the fact she is just a dumb ditz.. *and the fact her boyfriend is fuckboy cena.*


That's kinda unfair to judge her personal life don't you think?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Are you out of your mind?


No sir I am not. She's aging like a prune and already looks like she's 50. Not that there's anything wrong with liking old people, but that's just not my thing.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Man if you have never looked at the poster picture thread on this forum, you would think that this forum was full of playboy's.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

She's not my type. I think Brie is more beautiful. To me, Brie is more natural, and I'm not even referring to her breasts. But that's just my opinion. To say Nikki looks transgendered, though, is just wrong. It's an insult to her and to transgendered folks. You're kinda using transgendered as a way to say ugly, and I don't really like it, Gandhi. I think this is mostly a joke thread though, or I at least hope it is.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Her orange tan and manly face is off putting.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Transgender? Too much. Does nothing for me? Absolutely. Same goes for her sister. The Bellas do nothing for me.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Callisto said:


> No. The only ugly women on the roster are Layla.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Yeah I messed up but at least I caught it and negged u which is all that matters


All you still did is add to his rep since the neg is only worth half your rep power :kobe10


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

RiC David said:


> What the fuck is up with the equation of "looking transgender" with looking unattractive?
> 
> You don't even bother to say "an unconvincing transgender woman". There are tons of attractive trans women, you just don't know that they're transgender (or would never have known if they weren't sociopolitical advocates).
> 
> ...


Wait... I thought you were a 'sweet boy'.
(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Wait... I thought you were a 'sweet boy'.
> (not that there's anything wrong with that)


Shockingly, kind and sweet people can enjoy sex.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I always found the whole "You'd fuck 'em anyway" line so hilarious, as if men can't have their own tastes. If I don't personally find a woman attractive, why in the hell would I want to fuck 'em?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Caesar WCWR said:


> I always found the whole "You'd fuck 'em anyway" line so hilarious, as if men can't have their own tastes. If I don't personally find a woman attractive, why in the hell would I want to fuck 'em?


It'd be hilarious trying to argue that with a woman. Why are men generalized that way? As if every man in the world would sleep with any woman willing. On the flip side though, some men sleep with women they don't find attractive, so it doesn't work in two ways. :draper2


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

The title of your thread implies that you are substituting the word transgendered for ugly which is pretty disgusting. There are plenty of transgendered women around the world that can be both conventionally and unconventionally beautiful all in their own way and the fact that you are using them as an example to call someone ugly is ridiculous. Secondly no Nikki does not look like a trans women but even if she did that wouldn't be a bad thing, looks are entirely subjective so you are welcome to think she is unattractive but by your logic that would also mean every trans woman is unattractive which is simply not the case. IMO both Nikki and Brie are stunning, in fact all the divas are gorgeous it just depends on what your personal taste it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Soul Cat said:


> It'd be hilarious trying to argue that with a woman. Why are men generalized that way? As if every man in the world would sleep with any woman willing. On the flip side though, some men sleep with women they don't find attractive, so it doesn't work in two ways. :draper2


I'm disappointed in RiC for saying that, though. Normally, he's against such generalizations. What happened? :mj2


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

NakanoLynch said:


> The title of your thread implies that you are substituting the word transgendered for ugly which is pretty disgusting. There are plenty of transgendered women around the world that can be both conventionally and unconventionally beautiful all in their own way and the fact that you are using them as an example to call someone ugly is ridiculous. Secondly no Nikki does not look like a trans women but even if she did that wouldn't be a bad thing, looks are entirely subjective so you are welcome to think she is unattractive but by your logic that would also mean every trans woman is unattractive which is simply not the case. IMO both Nikki and Brie are stunning, in fact all the divas are gorgeous it just depends on what your personal taste it.


Lol is this a social justice crusade: fighting for the rights of transgendered women to be considered as beautiful as real woman? Maybe Im a Neanderthal but when I see a tricky ****** I tend to no longer be attracted to them after I find out that they're really dudes.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*I can't say that I don't disagree with you, OP.
I have met Bellas personally twice, and they look pretty, makeup or not.

Cena ruins everything, though. Blame him for passing his roids and testosterone shots on to Nikki. Before she started dating him, she looked way better*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

inb4 Cena dating her because he secretly **** :bryanlol

Ps.some stupid mark above me already done it. lol pathetic


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

This has 13 pages?



























GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread has taught me that some Nikki fans are ridiculously sensitive to anything said about Nikki.



MELTZERMANIA said:


> Ugliness is subjective.


Obviously.



Smarky Smark said:


> Why? Because she lifts?


Nope, it's her face.



EvaMaryse said:


> Looks are subjective. Everyone finds different things attractive. And nerds on forums throw around the "looks like a man insult" so easily, like you're dating some 10/10 glamour model. Nikki has an incredible body, its amazing how fantastic her body is and she's got a gorgeous face, but red lipstick doesn't suit her well.
> 
> Also the fact that people still bitch about Nikkis fake tits but only Nikkis fake tits is so damn ridiculous. Fake tits are a staple of pro wrestling yet when Nikki got hers suddenly everyone starts bitching about them.
> 
> The thing is though she's a Bella so she's automatically going to get hate because she didn't wrassle for ROH. Love to see photos of the girlfriends of the 36 or so people who reckon Nikki looks like a dude. Cause I assume if you think Nikki looks transgender its only because your missus is the hottest chick in the history of ever.


Obviously looks are subjective, yet at the end of your last paragraph you claim the people who say she looks like a transgender woman are only doing so because of their girlfriends being models? Can't you accept that some people just find her face icky? Also I don't care if she didn't wrestle in ROH, I've always thought she looked ugly.



OXITRON said:


> Nah mate, saying a woman looks like a "transgender woman" is legitimately the most uninspired insult of all time. :kobe
> 
> If you think they look like another "transgender woman" then that's unsurprising. You could probably find a "transgender woman" that looks like your mother did, or your sister does, or even your own girlfriend.


I'm not even trying to insult her for the sake of insulting her, she just looks like a transgender woman to me. And I'm talking about transgender women who still look somewhat like men.



AttitudeEra said:


> She's nicer than anyone that would ever date you i'm sure.
> Idiot.


More outrage from Nikki fans. 



RiC David said:


> What the fuck is up with the equation of "looking transgender" with looking unattractive?
> 
> You don't even bother to say "an unconvincing transgender woman". There are tons of attractive trans women, you just don't know that they're transgender (or would never have known if they weren't sociopolitical advocates).
> 
> ...


Looks are subjective buddy, and I think Nikki Bella is ugly.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree. Her jaw structure and overly caked on make up definitely gives off a ****** vibe.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Think it's safe to say Cena would never get involved in a relationship with a transgender female.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd like to see some of you guys girlfriends if you think Nikki is ugly. You must date models.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

Woman: 










Man:










...... surely you can see the difference


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Does the OP feel better now?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

She looks like a girl who got fake implants and who runs alot. Typical of every wannabe Hollywood chick who's trying to blow up.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> She looks like a girl who got fake implants and who runs alot. Typical of every wannabe Hollywood chick who's trying to blow up.


80's and 90's maybe but certainly not now.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

foc said:


> Think it's safe to say Cena would never get involved in a relationship with a transgender female.


reminds me of a gag.

I was just giving my Thai bride a reach around when I thought, hold on a minute?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> This thread has taught me that some Nikki fans are ridiculously sensitive to anything said about Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically in your mind you're allowed to say Nikki looks like a man but people aren't allowed to say she doesn't? Because you are just bitching about people defending her now. You're presenting your opinion as some fact as well when you criticise people for sticking up for Nikki as just "Nikki fans being sensitive". 

Theres a difference between not finding someone attractive and then thinking that they're a man just because you dont find them attractive. Again you're passing your opinion off as fact and hiding behind the its my opinion line while rolling your eyes at people who disagree with you.

And if you think Nikki looks transgender then yeah your missus has to be a 10/10 glamour, because if you think Nikki looks like a man then your missus would have to be hot. because again you're going to that retarded neckbeard overstatement of "any woman i don't find attractive is butt ugly and looks like a man".


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

You're the wrong person to be lecturing him. Replace Nikki with Paige and you're exactly the same.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it bully Nikki Bella day or something? This thread and the one about Cena only liking her for a body. Bit harsh right?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> So basically in your mind you're allowed to say Nikki looks like a man but people aren't allowed to say she doesn't? Because you are just bitching about people defending her now. You're presenting your opinion as some fact as well when you criticise people for sticking up for Nikki as just "Nikki fans being sensitive".
> 
> Theres a difference between not finding someone attractive and then thinking that they're a man just because you dont find them attractive. Again you're passing your opinion off as fact and hiding behind the its my opinion line while rolling your eyes at people who disagree with you.
> 
> And if you think Nikki looks transgender then yeah your missus has to be a 10/10 glamour, because if you think Nikki looks like a man then your missus would have to be hot. because again you're going to that retarded neckbeard overstatement of "any woman i don't find attractive is butt ugly and looks like a man".


When did I say people can't say she doesn't look like a man? There's a difference between disagreeing with my opinion on her looks and outright being enraged about my opinion by insulting me or attacking me. I never said my opinion was fact, don't kid yourself, I've stated in the OP that I know a lot would disagree and that it was fine yet a lot of Nikki fans are still angry about this thread like children.

I find Nikki both unattractive and manly looking. I'm not hiding behind anything. I'm rolling my eyes at people who are angry at me for my opinion and are insulting me, there's a difference.

What is this logic of _"well if you think she looks like a man than your girl must be hot"_? Ever heard of taste? Surely you know looks are subjective and that I can say whatever I want on the looks of someone. Nikki Bella is so ugly she looks like a man to me, that's it.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Nikki Bella? Hell no.

Eva Marie? I would say yes.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Some transgender women are more attractive than actual women so I don't see the problem.

:avi


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks like a fine women.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Since when WWE Divas are know for being "pretty" in the first place?

Hot? yes they are,but pretty?...hell no, not even glorified Trish Stratus was considered a pretty face in her peak, from the WWF days to this day only Miss Elizabeth and Stacy Keibler were pretty faces.

And to aswer the question: No, Nikkie Bella doesn't look like a trasgender woman, if she does look like one she looks WAY MORE feminine than Natalya and Summer Rae (who can pass as guys with wigs btw).


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Some transgender women are more attractive than actual women so I don't see the problem.
> 
> :avi


The problem is, they have cocks and are men.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

OP, what did you think of Nicole Bass?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> OP, what did you think of Nicole Bass?


Lol reminds me a bit of Dolph.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Heath V said:


> The problem is, they have cocks and are men.


Women and Men don't look all that different when you get down to the details. If he looks like an attractive woman in nearly every way and presents himself as one, then it's good. 

:avi


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Women and Men don't look all that different when you get down to the details. If he looks like an attractive woman in nearly every way and presents himself as one, then it's good.
> 
> :avi


Wow, ok..


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

All we're missing is Vic. :maury


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Some of the threads on this forum have been a joke lately. It's no wonder why I haven't been posting lately.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

She looks great to me, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

chronoxiong said:


> Some of the threads on this forum have been a joke lately. It's no wonder why I haven't been posting lately.


This forum has really been ridiculous lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> She looks great to me, lol.


She would look great to Stevie Wonder. I just dont get some of these threads lately.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Well she isn't the prettiest woman on the roster, but she's attractive I suppose. I'm more bothered with her TV persona.


----------



## She's Not Into You (Feb 4, 2015)

unkout Fuck off!

I am so out ragged and deeply offended.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah I have a gigantic crush on Nikki Bella and its very common knowledge amongst my friends. Some do make fun of me and feel the same as you OP. I for one don't see it at all but you're not alone.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm sure if she goes bare naked all alone in front you, you would devour her body.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

she looks great cuz you're seeing her half naked. her face is not great or even above average. that nose and chin makes me think of the devil in that old fantasy movie with tom cruise.


----------

